

Macmillan’s Amazon Beatdown Proves Content Is King - cwan
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/macmillans-amazon-beatdown-proves-content-is-king/

======
JCThoughtscream
It's not that Macmillan's content is king. It's that Macmillan controls a
significant /quantity/ of content, and Amazon is no longer the only outlet in
town.

As a thought exercise, try to imagine an individual publisher attempting this.
Perhaps you might disagree, but I personally find it extremely hard to imagine
such a scenario in all seriousness. Without quantity as leverage, Amazon's
terms would have been accepted without fuss.

